# My latest creation.  A can-dle



## Bigmoose (Sep 18, 2012)

I have always looked for a different way to do things and here is my latest item that I have finished testing and is now up for sale.  I do not know if I am the only one doing this but there can't be too many.  Let me know what you think.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/109814789/ ... candle-mtd

I should have it listed on my dot com site as well soon.

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2012)

Awesome! I'm buying one.


----------



## Bigmoose (Sep 18, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Awesome! I'm buying one.



Thanks Hazel.  It is on it's way.  Do give me a review on both products if you will.

Bruce


----------



## Hazel (Sep 18, 2012)

I will but it will be awhile. I bought them for gifts.


----------



## SoapySmurf (Sep 19, 2012)

That is awesome Bruce.  I may have to buy one as well!


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 6, 2013)

That is cool, I actually make candles in 10oz tomato paste cans, that I paint a rustic color & add a rustic star, named them
Rustic Can Candles, go figure, how do you get the top off the can?  I actually tried putting a soda can in my can opener, I use
the kind that leaves the top smooth, and it didn't fit:cry:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome! I love your recycled line!


----------



## Bullets (Jan 18, 2013)

I think that your can-dle is a wonderfull idea! When the candle burns down would it get searing hot to the touch?


----------

